# Power Supply Getting Hot



## Technology1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi My powersupply is getting really hot and what made me notice it is it started to smell funny and Computer rebooted and told me overclocking didnt work when I didnt do any overclocking to it. I have only one side fan Im thinking about adding more 1 or 2 more fans do you guys think that is the problem?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Before we continue, what case do you have? Have you tried running the computer with the side panel off?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You need to really list your complete specs including the brand name and wattage of the power supply.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Tumble is 100% right. Put the system back to stock speeds and let us know what cooling fans are installed, where they are installed, and what direction they are in.


----------

